# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Central nuclear de Cofrentes

## perdiguera

Unas imágenes tomadas desde la carretera de la nuclear de Cofrentes en plena producción de vapor.

----------


## Jonasino

Preciosas fotos, que por alguna razon no me había dado cuenta hasta ahora que estaban colgadas. Gracias

----------

